# Utilities



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

Hi All,
Can anyone tell me if utilities in Spain can be paid without a Spanish bank account, or is it all direct debit?. Have been renting in Spain for a while but so far utility bills have been handled by landlords/agents. I do not have an NIE or Spanish bank account. Will this be a problem if I move and need to put electric/water in my name?.
Also can anyone tell me what the connection fees are likely to be?. Thanks.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

No, you can pay the bills in cash at any post office (Correos).

But beware, if you try and set up direct debits from a UK £ account you will get stung with charges.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

I didn't think electricity companies allowed supplies these days without a bank account. Obviously bills can be paid in cash but I seem to recall that you have to have a bank account in the first place.

Why not get an NIE and a bank account?

If you are renting here for more than 90 days then you will need both of these plus the 'residencia' any way.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

redart said:


> Hi All,
> Can anyone tell me if utilities in Spain can be paid without a Spanish bank account, or is it all direct debit?. Have been renting in Spain for a while but so far utility bills have been handled by landlords/agents. I do not have an NIE or Spanish bank account. Will this be a problem if I move and need to put electric/water in my name?.
> Also can anyone tell me what the connection fees are likely to be?. Thanks.


You'll need an NIE number for sure!

Jo xxx


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. 
I did try and get an NIE shortly after arriving in Spain but failed miserably - partly due to my (then) complete lack of spanish and partly due to the arcane process. Also tried to open a bank account but was told I needed an NIE >-<. Gave up at that point since I didn't actually need them at the time and wasn't sure how long I'd be in the country. Now then,.....where's the thread on how best to get an NIE......... Thanks again.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

redart said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> I did try and get an NIE shortly after arriving in Spain but failed miserably - partly due to my (then) complete lack of spanish and partly due to the arcane process. Also tried to open a bank account but was told I needed an NIE >-<. Gave up at that point since I didn't actually need them at the time and wasn't sure how long I'd be in the country. Now then,.....where's the thread on how best to get an NIE......... Thanks again.


it's easy to get a NIE

you just take the form EX15 with your passport & photocopy to the extranjería - that's pretty much it!!

Número de Identidad de Extranjero (NIE) - Ministerio del Interior

of course if you're living here you have to register as resident & that's a whole different ballgame
Estancia y residencia - Ministerio del Interior


most banks will still allow you to open a non-resident account with your passport...


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

oops!


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> it's easy to get a NIE
> 
> you just take the form EX15 with your passport & photocopy to the extranjería - that's pretty much it!!


Try telling that to the folks in Gandia !. Procedure was - queue up outside the office at 1pm (specifically) to get a number that would then allow you to queue up inside the office the NEXT day. 




xabiachica said:


> of course if you're living here you have to register as resident & that's a whole different ballgame


sounds like that could be a pain. I'm back and forth between here and UK every couple of months. Can I get by with just the NIE ?


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

redart said:


> Try telling that to the folks in Gandia !. Procedure was - queue up outside the office at 1pm (specifically) to get a number that would then allow you to queue up inside the office the NEXT day.
> 
> sounds like that could be a pain. I'm back and forth between here and UK every couple of months. Can I get by with just the NIE ?


If this is your main residence, then NO. If you are in Spain for more than 182 days in a calendar year (don't have to be contiguous), then you are deemed tax resident as well. 

It sounds to me (from reading your posts) that this is your main home and you pop back to UK on a regular basis. That being the case then you are deemed to be resident in Spain and are legally obliged to sign on the list of foreigners ('residencia'). This will entail proving you have sufficient income into a Spanish bank or sufficient savings and that you have health care provision.

The down side is that this will entail queueing at your local extranjero office to do the necessary paperwork etc. I know it's a pain but it has to be done.


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Snikpoh,

My time in Spain was only ever meant to be a temporary measure (few months at most) prior to going to Australia, hence the disinclination to get NIE, Residencia, bank account etc. 

However due to family commitments in the UK I've ended up being here longer than anticipated. I'm now looking at another 4 months in Spain before heading off to Oz.
Since I'm not working here, and hence have no tax affairs, wouldn't getting an NIE suffice for that time?.


----------



## Pazcat (Mar 24, 2010)

Sabadell will let you get a bank account with your passport and other banks are similar, maybe not all though.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

redart said:


> Thanks Snikpoh,
> 
> My time in Spain was only ever meant to be a temporary measure (few months at most) prior to going to Australia, hence the disinclination to get NIE, Residencia, bank account etc.
> 
> ...


Pragmatically speaking yes. Legally no.

If you apply for an NIE now, then it will expire after 3 months. The aim is that if you are here for more than 3 months then this will suffice whilst you get your 'residencia'.


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

OK thanks again for all the replies. 

Before I head down to Almeria to get my NIE (I am in Garrucha), I've read that it can take weeks to get it issued after you apply. Is this correct or can they issue it there and then?.


----------



## Westonman (Jul 27, 2013)

redart said:


> OK thanks again for all the replies.
> 
> Before I head down to Almeria to get my NIE (I am in Garrucha), I've read that it can take weeks to get it issued after you apply. Is this correct or can they issue it there and then?.


Hi Redart
Try Baza if its just the NIE you require. I did mine and my wife`s there last Monday week at the foreigners office. We got there early and after a minor hickup over one form (Every office is different) we obtained them there and then. Whole process including going to pay at the bank and return 3 hours.
PM me if you wish as I have posted on another forum exactly what was required to enable us to successfully obtain the NIEs.
Regards


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Westonman said:


> Hi Redart
> Try Baza if its just the NIE you require. I did mine and my wife`s there last Monday week at the foreigners office. We got there early and after a minor hickup over one form (Every office is different) we obtained them there and then. Whole process including going to pay at the bank and return 3 hours.
> PM me if you wish as I have posted on another forum exactly what was required to enable us to successfully obtain the NIEs.
> Regards


Surely all you need is a completed EX15, your passport and the fee? There's nothing else is there?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

snikpoh said:


> Surely all you need is a completed EX15, your passport and the fee? There's nothing else is there?


yep - that's all you need


& it even says so on the govt link I posted a bit back on the thread


----------



## Westonman (Jul 27, 2013)

snikpoh said:


> Surely all you need is a completed EX15, your passport and the fee? There's nothing else is there?


I`m afraid there is. 
As I say I realise that different offices unfortunately expect different things which we all know is part of life here and possibly one of the most frustrating aspects of moving here in the first place, however if you go to most offices with the completed EX15 passport and fee you are unlikely to get one. Well certainly in Baza you wont!!
I will be going for residencia next month and as stated earlier that`s a whole new ball game.
Just thought that where the OP is located a trip to Baza would be quicker than Almeria and if you are prepared you will get it on the day whilst Almeria could be two or more weeks, not good for time and petrol wastage for a return trip.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Westonman said:


> I`m afraid there is.
> As I say I realise that different offices unfortunately expect different things which we all know is part of life here and possibly one of the most frustrating aspects of moving here in the first place, however if you go to most offices with the completed EX15 passport and fee you are unlikely to get one. Well certainly in Baza you wont!!
> I will be going for residencia next month and as stated earlier that`s a whole new ball game.
> Just thought that where the OP is located a trip to Baza would be quicker than Almeria and if you are prepared you will get it on the day whilst Almeria could be two or more weeks, not good for time and petrol wastage for a return trip.


what else did you need then?

that info could be useful for all forum readers


----------



## Westonman (Jul 27, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> what else did you need then?
> 
> that info could be useful for all forum readers


No problem here is what I posted a few days ago on another forum in response to members asking if anyone had lately applied for and obtained the NIE.

"Ok sorry for the delay as we have just flown back to the UK and it is easier to reply using a lap top than a phone.
This is the procedure we encountered last Monday at the foreigners office at the Police station in Baza.
After much research we thought we had covered all eventualities and we had to some extent however there was a low baller which the pleasant lady threw in and we did not expect!
In summary and just for a NIE number you will require.
1. Completed EX15 and one copy. I can scan and send a completed one by pm if anyone requires an example. I filled in the form on line and printed it off as it looks better typed.
2. Don`t take a pre filled in Modelo 790 to pay for the form as they will supply one with the correct amount which in Baza was 16,32 euro each. We had been led to believe it was 9 euro
something but in Baza they tick an extra box on the 790 form which mysteriously makes it more. (Certificados o informes emitidos a instancia del interesado) I could not be bothered to argue
and did not want to loose our place in the queue. Although saying that it was very quiet and we did not have to wait long in between going to the bank etc and returning.
3. Passports (Originals for each person)
4. Copy in colour of picture page of passport for each person. I had been told to copy the whole passport but this was not required.
5. Two passport photographs of each person. There is a shop next door that will do them if required.
6. Now this is where we came temporarily unstuck. You need to prove a reason for requiring an NIE . We had taken along the original deposit contract and the final contract all signed up showing the intended address of the property in both Spanish and English. This we were told was not enough and they requested a stamped letter from the Notary stating who we were and that he was authorising
effectively our purchase! We rang our lawyer and got her to speak to the official and explain what was required and and after the lawyer kindly rang the Notary he emailed the required note to the official which was rejected as it did not show a stamp!! He then had to print off the note stamp it scan it and email it back...Which gave us time to go off to the nearby bank to pay and return.
7. Most of you will be aware that some of the banks will only take payments before 11.00 am so we had to walk around until we found one that would do the payment.
8. The forms were duly issued there and then and we went off for a large drink. Our lawyer was most impressed that we got them within 3 hours as apparently Almeria is a lot worse.
9.Please be aware that this was at the Baza office for a property being purchased in Granada province near Caniles. I saw nothing that made me think that someone buying in Almeria would have any problems either just getting an NIE. However on the front door of the office was a large sign in Spanish and English stating that if an application for residency was required they would not issue this to persons not residing in Granada province.
I questioned the legality of this with the official who answered with a shrug and wry smile. I suspect as does my lawyer that this is to save loads of applications to that office as opposed to being a legal reality. I mention it however as it may spare someone a wasted journey or at least a good argument!!!"

Hope this helps. Of course it depends what the NIE is required for. In our case property hence the fuss with the Notary. If a car maybe they will want the vehicles order form if new?
I could probably walk into that office tomorrow meet a different official and it may be different


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> yep - that's all you need
> 
> 
> & it even says so on the govt link I posted a bit back on the thread


I read the government website before I tried to get NIE the first time, and like Westonman, found out that it's never quite that simple.....

When I went to the Gandia office I was told that along with the completed EX15, passport, copies and fee, I needed to get a "certificado de empadronamiento del ayuntamiento" from the town hall where I lived (Oliva). By the time I got to the town hall (3pm  ) it had closed, so it would have required me going back the next day, getting the certificate, then going back to Gandia to queue up outside for another ticket so that I could then go back the following day, hopefully with all my ducks in a row. A 3 day mission - just to submit the form  .

Wow!!....this is reminding me exactly why I gave up in Gandia. 

Thanks Westonman for all your info.....nothing beats up-to-the-minute first hand experience. I might try Baza if it means getting it done there and then, although distance wise it's 6 and 1/2doz between there and Almeria.


----------



## redart (Jan 28, 2014)

Pazcat said:


> Sabadell will let you get a bank account with your passport and other banks are similar, maybe not all though.


Thanks for that. Only tried La Caixa and Santander - La Caixa weren't interested without an NIE, and Santander said they would but would prefer if I had NIE.


----------

